# German technical aid to Japan



## Micdrow (Aug 4, 2009)

Couple of documents on German technical aid to Japan

Enjoy!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## proton45 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you again, sir...


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 5, 2009)

proton45 said:


> Thank you again, sir...



Your welcome!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks Micdrow. 


Wheels


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 7, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Thanks Micdrow.
> 
> 
> Wheels



Your welcome!!!


----------



## ppopsie (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Micdrow. A total of more than six hundred pages will be quite a reading!!


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 13, 2009)

Great reports as usual.
Many thanks Micdrow!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 13, 2009)

Its downloading............It's downloading..........


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 10, 2011)

Terrific reading there, MicDrow!


----------

